# Door Build from 2 Xs and 1/4" ply



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I needed a "stout" door for access between my garage overhead and my woodshop, both on the second floor. I had some Doug Fir 2 X 10's Pressure Treated that had been around forever and were pretty flat. They had some curve to the edges but I straight lined them.
I used a steel U channel for a sliding farm/utility track and slid the piece and the channel along the fence for an almost perfect straight edge.
The curve touched the channel in two places, fore and aft.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Next step, glue up*

The 3 pieces mated very well,but I was 3" short of my desired width, so I had to purchase a new 2 x 6. I ripped it evenly off both sides to limit as much movement as possible. The glue up went OK, a few clamps on top then 3 underneath and then a few more on top.

Fresh from my hand planing experience on the scaffold plank, I grabbed my "junk" Stanley and started scrubbing away at the 1/16" mismatches here and there. Overall I was pretty pleased with the result...however, it's a whole lot of work.:yes: Then I flipped it over to do the same on the other side.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*More hand and power planing!*

After putting up 2 pair of flourescent lights for most of the morning, blown ballasts, broken light sockets and such, I got the work area set up in the attic and I was ready to finish the leveling. I realised that it was gonna be a lot of work to get it all level after I checked it with a steel straight edge. I marked the highest spots with oorange marking pencil and proceeded to level them out, checking each time I removed the marks and remarking if need. It's now within about a 1/32" at most. 

I'm going to use 1/4" Oak faced ply for the skins on both sides, at $26.00 per sheet. The door will be an access door and will not be 6'8" in height, more like 6'2" because of the slope of the roof and the rafters interfering. No problem for me, but my son will have to duck his head.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's finally "level"*

I used Tite Bond 2 for gluing on the plywood, rolled it on both sides then threw on the heaviest boxes I had up there and clamped the edges. I'll leave it set until tomorrow, when I'll glue the other face on.

Check back in later.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Did you screw the U-channel to the 2 Xs ?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nope*

No need, just applied constant pressure in and forward to maintain registration to the channel and the channel to the fence. I messed up the first pass and had to take another 1/4" off. I lost my concentration and it pulled away, but I learned from that experience. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You face glued plywood to a glue up of solid wood. Are you concerned about the movement ability of the solid wood?

















.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's possible, but it's a utility door*

It's not a finewoodworking project, just an access door. We'll see what happens. It's heated on one side in the winter to "shop" temps, and Michigan winter temps on the other side. I may put a glass storm door on the attic side, I donno? I'll seal the ends of the planks real well, that's all I can do. That's an excellent issue to raise, however, for anyone contemplating a build like this. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> It's heated on one side in the winter to "shop" temps, and Michigan winter temps on the other side.


That can be a problem. In my location an exterior door facing west can have high temps (95°+) and extreme swings in R/H (30%-95%) on the same day outside, and on the inside 75° and 45%-50% R/H.


















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I doubt if gluing a sheet of plywood to the solid wood panel would be that much different than lumber core plywood. Since the core wood has been around for a while it should be pretty stable.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's what I'm hoping*

With a skin on both sides, it may not move much...we'll see.:blink:

Another thought on this is that by using Pressure Treated lumber, it may have less tendency to move. I don't know the technicalities of the "ressure" treating, but it would seem logical that the wood pores have been filled with the treating chemical, then allowed to air dry... who knows?


----------



## kelsochris (Aug 15, 2013)

Heck for a shop door I would have just gone with the panel made of the 2x's. Run a tounge and groove on the edge then some batten on the side away from the wall. Where are you at in Michigan? I am originally from Kalamazoo.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

How did this ever turn out?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Turned out great..jmo*



Duane Bledsoe said:


> How did this ever turn out?


It's been installed for a few months in between the heated shop and the unheated storage and it seals up great with no warping. Shop temperature, 50 - 55 degrees on the one side and cold on the other.
It's like an exterior door without the weather ... snow, rain, direct sun, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i want tractor pics


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not many recent ones*

red or green?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> red or green?


How about red and yellow.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> How about red and yellow.



Sweet! What year is it?

Did you refinish it? lol :smile:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> Sweet! What year is it?
> 
> Did you refinish it? lol :smile:


 It was made in 1959 and looked like this when I bought it. Took me two years working part time on it. I split it and replaced the clutch is most of the mechanical I did on it.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

nice machines!!!! maybe we should start a tractor thread, ha ha. 

quite the rig bill, interesting box ripper, hoe is awesome. is that a steiner?

What model case is that steve?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

TimPa said:


> nice machines!!!! maybe we should start a tractor thread, ha ha.
> 
> quite the rig bill, interesting box ripper, hoe is awesome. is that a steiner?
> 
> What model case is that steve?


It is a Case 210B. The model was only made for two years with only a total of 381 tractors built.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

thought I'd post a pic of wife and I goin' to market on ole' blue...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there are blue tractors?*



TimPa said:


> thought I'd post a pic of wife and I goin' to market on ole' blue...


I only know about green and red ones. I have heard about "tricycle" tractors, but this one is different from those. I hope the wife has a full stomach and doesn't lose her grip lest the thing tip over.... Grandpa said they were a bit tippy. :yes: Must be a blue thing...I donno?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

​


















.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just saw your post*



TimPa said:


> nice machines!!!! maybe we should start a tractor thread, ha ha.
> 
> quite the rig bill, interesting box ripper, hoe is awesome. is that a steiner?


Shop built ripper from 14" channel and scarfier teeth. Pulls from either side/end...  Backs up well also..... :thumbsup:

Yes, a Steiner 4 wheel drive, all hydraulic. Best all around tractor I ever had .... I plowed snow for 3 hours today. ...Maximus winter storm.

John Deere is scary powerful..... for a woodworker.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry to hijack thread, just love tractors. thanks for pics. tim


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*we both do!*



TimPa said:


> sorry to hijack thread, just love tractors. thanks for pics. tim


It's my thread and you are welcome to "hijack" it anytime. :yes:

The blue tractor mailbox is the real hijack.... and completely irrevelvant from a non-tractor owner who is trying to be cute and or annoying. Anyone else own a tractor here they want to post?
Post 'em up.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You mentioned 'blue' and I thought the blue tractor mailbox was cute. Sorry you didn't like it.


















.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

*How about some Big Steel*

This isn't my tractor, we stopped farming a number of years ago. It's a pic of the neighbors.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

.....


----------



## dhh57 (Feb 17, 2014)

So, how is the door holding up?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the hinges are holding it up....*

:laughing:

It's just fine and locks up very tight to the door stop each time, no gaps. :thumbsup:


----------



## cambriahouse (Feb 10, 2013)

After seeing those tractors, you guys are making it hard for me to follow the commandment of "Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's goods"!

When we moved out to the rural area 8 years ago, the owner left behind a David Brown tractor. This is a British made tractor with super hard to get parts. Also think tractor version of an MG's electrical system (terrible design). Hydraulic bucket is a one-off from a previous owner. As a side note, I can report that when a hydraulic hose bursts, it instantly atomizes the fluid and puts you in a fog of atomized oil and covers everything (tractor and you). And you thought getting sawdust on everything was bad! I'm hoping to get a used name brand or maybe a new Kioti. No pictures as the tractor is in the shed with a ton of snow in front of it. Too hard to start it in winter to use for plowing.

Steve


----------

